# Blue Diamond Growth Measurement



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

received him in Dec 2010 @ 4"

after 5 months May 2011 he's 5"

I managed to take a quick video you can hear the chompers !


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

where did you get this guy? AS or AE if i may ask. hah.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

roidrage03 said:


> Nice fish


thanks, but I have him up for sale


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice fish looks like the one I have, mines about 4.5 ". Is that a custom net or did you buy it? If you bought it what brand is that?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Nice fish looks like the one I have, mines about 4.5 ". Is that a custom net or did you buy it? If you bought it what brand is that?


thanks, I bought the net from petco


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice, starting to darken up


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Smoke said:


> Looks nice, starting to darken up


Thanks, it looks lighter in the tank I think because of the light colored sand


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice rhom


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats pretty good growth for a serra in 5 months


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea...even though I fed it everyday, thanks


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

amazing blu diamond rhom








congrats


----------

